# Notebook mit Intel® Core&trade; I3-2330M oder AMD® A4-3300M



## mars321 (10. April 2012)

*Notebook mit Intel® Core&trade; I3-2330M oder AMD® A4-3300M*

Ich wollte mir demnächst ein Notebook in der preiskategorie um die 400 Euro kaufen. In diesem Bereich findet man die oben genannten APUs. Ich frage mich jetzt welche das bessere Gesamtkonzept darstellt. Ich brauche das Notebook um im Internet zu surfen, YouTube Videos (auch in HD) zu gucken, für normale HD Videos und vielleicht auch mal ein älteres Spiel. Jetzt frage ich mich welche APU besser dafür geeignet ist. Das der CPU Teil des i3 stärker ist und der A4 den bessere Graka ist mir bewusst ich weiß nur nicht ob man die. CPU bzw Graka Leistung braucht. Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Mfg mars


----------



## GoldenMic (10. April 2012)

*AW: Notebook mit Intel® Core&trade; I3-2330M oder AMD® A4-3300M*

Naja, die meisten älteren Spiele sollten beide schaffen, vllt kannst du ja mal genauer werden um welche es genau geht. Ansonsten reichen beide für die restliche Arbeit. Da würde ich eher schauen welches das bessere Gesamtpaket darstellt, da man bei Lappis ja noch viel an anderer Ausstattung beurteilen muss oder eben die Akkulaufzeit, gewicht, Displaygröße.


----------



## mars321 (10. April 2012)

Spielen ist mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so wo wichtig Hauptsache der rest läuft flüssig. Schafft die HD 3000 denn full HD ohne Probleme?


----------



## GoldenMic (10. April 2012)

*AW: Notebook mit Intel® Core&trade; I3-2330M oder AMD® A4-3300M*

Soweit ich weiß ja. Allerdings muss man dazu sagen das - auch wenn ich beispielsweise kein Fan von AMD Treibern bin -  der Intel Treiber nicht der Beste sein soll. Leistungsmäßig schaffen würden es aber wohl beide.


----------



## mars321 (11. April 2012)

In diesem Test wird die Grafikeinheit des A4 sogar als 6 Prozent langsamer eingeordnet als die HD3000. Jetzt ist die Verwirrung komplett weil ich eigentlich davon ausgegangen bin das dies umgekehrt ist.


----------



## Manfred_89 (11. April 2012)

*AW: Notebook mit Intel® Core&trade; I3-2330M oder AMD® A4-3300M*



mars321 schrieb:


> In diesem Test wird die Grafikeinheit des A4 sogar als 6 Prozent langsamer eingeordnet als die HD3000. Jetzt ist die Verwirrung komplett weil ich eigentlich davon ausgegangen bin das dies umgekehrt ist.



Hallo? Hast dazu auch einen Link? Laut mir bekannten Test ist eine APU schneller.


----------



## fotoman (11. April 2012)

*AW: Notebook mit Intel® Core&trade; I3-2330M oder AMD® A4-3300M*

In welchem Test? Wenn der z.B. auch MP4-Encodung mit einschlißt, dann dürfte die HD3000 Dank QuickSync haushoch gewinnen. Geht es dagegen um DX11, gewinnt AMD haushoch und Intel bleibt schwarz. Und geht es bei ansonsten identischem Gewicht und identioscher Ausstattung um Akkulaufzeit, so wird vermutlich Intel wieder gewinnen.

Auf meinem Laptop (Lenovo x220 mit i5-2540M und HD3000) kann ich 1080p sowiso nicht testen, der hat nur ein 1366x768 Display. Mit 720p mit 50 fps (DVB-C Stream per Lan, VLC zeigt sogar 100 fps an) liegt die Auslastung bei Vollbilddarstellung aber höchstens bei 25% (verteilt auf 4 Threads) mit VLC 2.0.1

Echtes 1080p mit 24-30 fps (natürlich herunter skaliert auf 1366x768) von Datei lastet ihn nur zu 10 bis max. 13% aus.


----------



## ile (11. April 2012)

mars321 schrieb:
			
		

> Spielen ist mir ehrlich gesagt nicht so wo wichtig Hauptsache der rest läuft flüssig. Schafft die HD 3000 denn full HD ohne Probleme?



Natürlich schafft die das.  Für Office ist Intel sinnvoller, für Spiele AMD.


----------



## ViP94 (11. April 2012)

Das rundere gesamtpaket bietet meiner Meinung nach AMD 
Kauf dir lieber noch eine ssd,damit wirst du glücklicher


----------



## SlowRider (11. April 2012)

*AW: Notebook mit Intel® Core&trade; I3-2330M oder AMD® A4-3300M*



fotoman schrieb:


> Auf meinem Laptop (Lenovo x220 mit i5-2540M und HD3000) kann ich 1080p sowiso nicht testen, der hat nur ein 1366x768 Display. Mit 720p mit 50 fps (DVB-C Stream per Lan, VLC zeigt sogar 100 fps an) liegt die Auslastung bei Vollbilddarstellung aber höchstens bei 25% (verteilt auf 4 Threads) mit VLC 2.0.1



Da stimmt aber was nicht mit der Hardwarebeschleunigung, probiere mal Mediaplayer Classic. Ich habe auch ein X220, zwar mit i7 aber so groß ist der Unterschied da ja nicht. Bei mir läuft 1080p (über DVI externer Bildschirm) mit unter 10% Prozessorlast.


----------



## fotoman (11. April 2012)

*AW: Notebook mit Intel® Core&trade; I3-2330M oder AMD® A4-3300M*



SlowRider schrieb:


> Da stimmt aber was nicht mit der Hardwarebeschleunigung, probiere mal Mediaplayer Classic. Ich habe auch ein X220, zwar mit i7 aber so groß ist der Unterschied da ja nicht. Bei mir läuft 1080p (über DVI externer Bildschirm) mit unter 10% Prozessorlast.


Es kann gut sein, daß der VLC nicht die max. Hardwarebeschleunigung nutzt. Da es aber nahezu der einzige Player ist, der die Streams der DreamBox abspielt, und dies meine Hauptanwendung bei der Videowiedergabe ist, muß das jeder andere Player zwangsweise auch können, wenn ich ihn verwenden "soll". An der Grndaussage, um die es hier ging, ändert dies aber sowiso nichts. Die HD3000 ist mehr wie schnell genug für HD-Playback (im Gegensatz zur IGP der ersten Atom-Netbooks).

Dazu kommt die Frage, wie hoch die CPU bei der Wiedergabe taktet (bei mir springt sie immer zwischen 800 MHz und 3,1 GHz) und vermutlich auch noch, ob man im x220 ein oder zwei Speichermodule eingebaut hat (Stichwort Speicherbandbreite, ich habe nur ein 4GB-Modul). Vieleicht ist es auch noch wichtig, wo das Videofile herkommt (bei meinem Test vom Netzwerkshare).

Die aktuelle MPC HC Version (x64 sowie x86 Version) läuft bei mir außerdem garnicht (falls die vom 1. April kein Aprilscherz ist). Außer einem weißen Bild zeigt sie nichts und die CPU-Auslastung geht auf 26% hoch. Das richtige Bild sehe ich nur solange ich das Videofenster aktiv verschiebe. Naja, hatte ich irgendwie erwartet, auf meinem i7-2600k mit IGP hatte ich auch nur Probleme mit dem MPC.


----------



## Abductee (11. April 2012)

*AW: Notebook mit Intel® Core&trade; I3-2330M oder AMD® A4-3300M*

ich hab mit dem MPC und der IGP grafik vom 2600K keinerlei probleme.
das einzige was mit einer neuinstallation immer kommt ist ein directx fehler.
directx 9 nachinstalliert und alles supi.


----------



## mars321 (11. April 2012)

Was haltet ihr von dem Laptop : http://geizhals.at/de/732673
?


----------



## hickok45 (25. April 2012)

*AW: Notebook mit Intel® Core&trade; I3-2330M oder AMD® A4-3300M*

Hi Mars,

zufällig hab ich den Beitrag hier über Google gefunden. 
Falls Du noch kein notebook gekauft hast.. ich sitze gerade genau an dem Notebook, nach dem Du gefragt hattest (Thinkpad Edge E525 mit AMD A4-3300m in exakt der gleichen Ausführung wie bei Geizhals, 500GB Festplatte, Radeon GPU integriert in CPU, kein Betriebssystem).

Was willst Du wissen? Ich hab bisher immer auf Thinkpads mit Intel gesetzt und hab über AMD eher die Nase gerümpft im Notebook-Bereich.
Aber dieses Gerät ist - auch in Hinblick auf den Kaufpreis, ich habs Anfang Dezember für 377€ gekauft - absolut spitze. Ich bin super zufrieden!
Tastatur und Trackpoint/Touchpad sind Thinkpad-Typisch weltklasse, mit das Beste auf dem Markt. 
Die Arbeitsgeschwindigkeit ist erstaunlich hoch! Ich war selbst erstaunt.. die APU ist eine super Kombination! Ich kann z.B. COD 4, 6 und 8 (also Modern Warfare 1, 2 und 3) super flüssig spielen, CSS und ähnliche Spiele sowieso. 
Die gesamte Performance unter Windows ist meiner Meinung nach überragend für die Preisklasse. Und das Beste: Das Gerät wird nicht warm. Der Lüfter ist - wenn er läuft - praktisch nicht hörbar, die Tastatur erwärmt sich auch über dem Kühler (wo ja die APU sitzt) nicht (auch nicht unter Last) und es kommt auch praktisch keine warme Luft aus dem Lüfteröffnung. 
Ein sehr schönes Gerät im Einstiegspreissegment, welches ich nur wärmstens empfehlen kann. Achja, bei den gegenwärtigen Ram-Preisen, machts wie ich, rüstet gleich auf 8GB auf. Kostet knapp 20€ zusätzlich! 
Einziger Kritikpunkt: Das Display ist nicht so gut wie bei teureren Geräten. Aber dennoch recht scharf und gut ablesbar.. nur gibt es halt "bessere".
Achja, das Display und alle sonstigen Oberflächen am Gerät sind matt. Nix Hochglanz.. 

Sehr empfehlenswertes Gerät! Bei weiteren Fragen, einfach anschreiben!

MfG
Hickok45


----------

